# JMDetailing Vs Porsche 911 New Car Cleanse & Protect



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Good evening all.

For this instalment we have a new 911 with a few nice touches. The customer had the car in the garage an didn't want the dealer touching it and I could tell why, the paint was almost perfect.
The customer wanted a very safe wash and as always we did everything possible to ensure this happened.

Here she is on arrival with a bit of AutoFinesse Citrus Power;

























And that lovely VentureShield...









And my employee...ScoobySteph! :thumb:









This was the only mark on it








And a nice stainless steel with butterfly valves...









Sounded incredible! :argie:

First up, give her a soak with AutoFinesse Avalanche .









Prewash and Snow doing it's job...

















The wheels were then cleaned with Bilberry and various Wheel Woolies. The tyres & arches were hit with Citrus Power using various Vikans.








Always a good yardstick...the petrol cap. Best one yet 









After a high pressure rinse we could see the car was still wearing some protection, I believe the customer was a Zaino fan.









An odd discovery...the front a rear windows seem as I would expect, no sealant.









But the sides...








Sorry about me being in that one, just realised the colours I was wearing! The branding will be out later.

On with the 2BM. Dooka pad/Megs mitt with AutoFinesse Lather.

















Once again my lovely assistant

While the bodywork was being take care of I started decontaminating the lovely satin bronze OEM wheels.

As you can see, not a lot of contamination.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Hit with Iron X









It always manages to find something...

























And rinsed

























































Not a bad dirty bucket...









Naturally a few bits of tar and fallout in the Shield due to how soft it is. So out with the Iron X and Tardis

















And the paintwork








































Not too bad.

And as always a post IronX/Tardis Foam.
















Footprints in the snow 









Once dried, we had the luxury of working in the Showroom...we did get a 'You missed a bit comment from a Porsche employee :wall:

As requested, the exhaust was to be smartened up so under I got with 00 grade wire wool and some Megs Metal Polish. Really like this suff but will be moving to the twins when I'm done.








Whole different beast to chrome...nice and hard.









By the way the inside is anodised black :thumb:

And the backboxes and cat were polished.
Before








After









And a mid way through 50/50 









Around the badges and sills were cleaned...









And finally a nice coat of Wolf's Body Wrap and Glass Shield in the 20+DegC showroom, set like diamond. As the Rim Guard would change the colour/finish slightly, we decided to use PoorBoys Wheel Sealant.

































Thanks for reading!

As always, replies welcome!

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

looks good.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice write-up,

why would rim shield change the colour a bit?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful job I love the glass like reflections for a silver car (I Always do) .When i first started taking an interest in my cars condition I spent a weekend trying to achieve similar results i.e shine wet look all the normal words that I'd describe your Porsche looks like. I'd have been happy getting a door to come up properly.That's when i decided a few things 1, pros make it look a lot easier than it is .2 Silver cars area pain in the butt to correct. 3 I had _and_ still need to learn a lot more to get to a level and consistency I'd be happy. with. As i said at the start .Great job :thumb::thumb:


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks lovely


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work.


Cheers!



Buddrow said:


> looks good.


Thanks, it was in pretty go condition so the body wrap did well.



TopSport+ said:


> top work.


Thanks! :thumb:



zippo said:


> beautiful job I love the glass like reflections for a silver car (I Always do) .When i first started taking an interest in my cars condition I spent a weekend trying to achieve similar results i.e shine wet look all the normal words that I'd describe your Porsche looks like. I'd have been happy getting a door to come up properly.That's when i decided a few things 1, pros make it look a lot easier than it is .2 Silver cars area pain in the butt to correct. 3 I had _and_ still need to learn a lot more to get to a level and consistency I'd be happy. with. As i said at the start .Great job :thumb::thumb:


Thank you, what a nice comment. All I can say is take time on the prep/decontamination and the results will show in the LSP stage.



forge197 said:


> Looks lovely


Thank you!



Wout_RS said:


> Nice write-up,
> 
> why would rim shield change the colour a bit?


Thanks! To be honest, I meant the finish. As it was a satin look, I didn't want to chang it too much. I tested an inconspicuous area in a wheel barrel and it added a touch of gloss so I decided on the PB stuff. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Thank you!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks stunning now. Great work :thumb: if only all the stallions in the stable had the same kind of care...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## ScoobySteph (Feb 20, 2012)

She was a pleasure to work on. What an awesome use of a day!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Stunning looks James


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

AGRE said:


> Looks stunning now. Great work :thumb: if only all the stallions in the stable had the same kind of care...


Thanks! Indeed, there valeter wasn't too happy with JMDetailing that day.



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thank you!



ScoobySteph said:


> She was a pleasure to work on. What an awesome use of a day!


It was indeed! fab work, once again thanks Steph! :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

prokopas said:


> Stunning looks James


Thanks mate! :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks! To be honest, I meant the finish. As it was a satin look, I didn't want to chang it too much. I tested an inconspicuous area in a wheel barrel and it added a touch of gloss so I decided on the PB stuff. I hope that makes sense? [/QUOTE]

thnks for the info! PB Wheel sealant adds little gloss to my wheels also


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> Thanks! To be honest, I meant the finish. As it was a satin look, I didn't want to chang it too much. I tested an inconspicuous area in a wheel barrel and it added a touch of gloss so I decided on the PB stuff. I hope that makes sense?


thnks for the info! PB Wheel sealant adds little gloss to my wheels also[/QUOTE]

Yeah. It tends to add to whatever the finish is so in this case, a nice satin look! I don't rate the longevity but it's good for looks. It's good for flake pop.


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Top job, looks real well!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work! Lovely conditions to work in too!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Toyota-Ant said:


> Top job, looks real well!


Thanks buddy!



JBirchy said:


> Great work! Lovely conditions to work in too!


Yeah, it was a rare treat being mobile...to be honest, it was great for the car but a bit too hot for James


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

very happy customer here - really pleased with your work

m33


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice... Nice indeed.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, I'm really liking the new rear end on the Porkers.

I see so many of the Pro's getting the missus to help and normally on all the [email protected]/fiddly jobs too.

How do you do it? bribery of shoes/handbags??

would be awesome if I could get the Wife to clean the inside of our cars :lol:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top notch job in there mate . Keep it on . Nice pix & write up .


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

colarado red said:


> Stunning work


This.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

m33porsche said:


> very happy customer here - really pleased with your work
> 
> m33


I'm am glad you like it, I am looking forward to seeing more of her! 



craigblues said:


> Very nice... Nice indeed.





Socal Brian said:


> Very nice work!





gb270 said:


> Nice work there


Thank you guys! 



Alex L said:


> Very nice, I'm really liking the new rear end on the Porkers.
> 
> I see so many of the Pro's getting the missus to help and normally on all the [email protected]/fiddly jobs too.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
She is not a girlfriend just a really great detailer I ask to help due to the strict time-scales.
Her attention to detail and care is fantastic and this is why I chose her...Also you does appreciated a great car :thumb:



sprocketser said:


> Top notch job in there mate . Keep it on . Nice pix & write up .





muzzer42 said:


> This.


Thanks for the kind comments everyone! It was a pleasure!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking great James 

Regards,
Clive.


----------

